# Flourite Mine near Mold - Jan 09



## Gibbo (Feb 2, 2009)

A small calcite mine (but with huge chambers) last worked in 1981. Visited with Romanian1.



















































​


----------



## Simon-G (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice one Gibbo,

How did you come accross that shaft and where is it and who are the 2 dodgy carachters in the photo's LOL they cant have been the since 1980

I particuarly liked the photo's with the rail lines and the one with the water.

Simon


----------



## Parkus. (Feb 2, 2009)

looks feckin huuge in there!

is that a british coal board coat? lol


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 2, 2009)

That stope in picture two is a nice one. Cool shots man, looks like a good mine. How deep is the wter in there?


----------



## pacef8 (Feb 2, 2009)

Its drained out to the river dee by many underground chambers and shaft. The largest and longest being milwr. This started at bagilt 2 mtr above high tide and was driven inland to approx loggerheads a distance of 10 miles. (books are available from here)

Not all of the area has ever been mapped i am informed.

http://sites.google.com/site/flintshireleadmining/history

Chris Ebbs is your man


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2009)

Interesting looking mine, especially with the old trackway still there. Pic 6 with the water is stunning.


----------



## romanian1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Parkus. said:


> looks feckin huuge in there!
> 
> is that a british coal board coat? lol



Uh-huh, from staffordshire/derbyshire borders, probably church gresley or swadlincote collieries, i believe due to the length its either an above ground workers or someone who worked right at the face.



BigLoada said:


> That stope in picture two is a nice one. Cool shots man, looks like a good mine. How deep is the wter in there?



Knee deep at the deepest point i would say, waders/drysuits are the order of the day.



pacef8 said:


> Its drained out to the river dee by many underground chambers and shaft. The largest and longest being milwr. This started at bagilt 2 mtr above high tide and was driven inland to approx loggerheads a distance of 10 miles. (books are available from here)
> 
> Not all of the area has ever been mapped i am informed.
> 
> ...



Halkyn tunnel also drains it i believe, and there are fairly comprehensive records knocking around but not entirely complete as you say.


----------



## Engineer (Feb 3, 2009)

*Mine.*

I got "The Milwr Tunnel", Bagillt to Loggerheads 1897-1987 last month, well worth a read.


----------

